# Any local knowledge appreitated!



## gulfdreamin (Jul 7, 2008)

Going to be able to spend the week of Thanksgiving in the South Walton area and plan to do as much fishing as possible. I usually only get to make a couple trips down a year but its never been this late or this cold. I usually fish the Orange Beach/Perdido Pass area but I'm not too familar with the area. We will be staying in the Blue Mountian Beach area but I'm willing to travel if need be. Hoping for good weather and tight lines!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

First tell us what you want to do. In shore, near shore, off shore, did you bring a boat, are you renting a boat, are you land locked ?????


----------



## gulfdreamin (Jul 7, 2008)

The surf is what is was asking about.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Bull reds have been running lately, but with the cold snap we had not sure if you will have any luck from shore.


----------



## gulfdreamin (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm really open to anything short of having a boat. Didn't know if there were any public fishing areas available aroung the Destin pass or bridges? Or anywhere else in the area for that matter.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

You may still be able to hook up on some bulls around the Destin Bridge west side by the coast guard station.


----------



## gulfdreamin (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you sir! I appreciate your time. I've been checking posts for a couple months but they've seemed to really slow down last couple weeks. Looking like more cool weather on the way but gonna give it shot.


----------



## captaindye251 (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm kinda partial to the seaside and watercolor area myself. Never thought about fishing it though. One can dream I suppose


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Blue Mountain is awesome. You should try some surf fishing back West on 30-A. Go thru Topsail and fish in front of Stallworth Lake. Should gets some Reds there. If not, try the Pass or just north of the bridge.


----------



## gulfdreamin (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you all for the info. No better place or people than on this forum. We will be heading down from Nashville tomorrow morning so I'm hoping to have some lines wet as soon as possible. Hopefully Mother Nature will cooperate.


----------



## Surferjoet (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm heading out to dune Allen beach to fish for bulls and pomps, plan being there all day so I will keep you posted.
Weekend forecast has some rough surf in the 4-6 ft range down to 2-4 on Monday then flat again on Tuesday. Monday night Tuesday morning should be good for surf fishing. 
And yes it's been kinda slow around 30A the last few weeks


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Reds are on the beach right now. They're eating cigs


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

lowprofile said:


> Reds are on the beach right now. They're eating cigs


Any reports of them being landed on Navarre beach? I haven't seen any.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Pilar said:


> Any reports of them being landed on Navarre beach? I haven't seen any.


Been a few weeks but I got a bull on navarre on cut bluefish


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Justin618 said:


> Been a few weeks but I got a bull on navarre on cut bluefish


I've done pretty well with cut bluefish, but it's been so slow lately. I suppose the cold snaps have stopped the bite on the beach.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Pilar said:


> Any reports of them being landed on Navarre beach? I haven't seen any.


You won't see any reports. Go hit the sand. Only one way to find out.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Pilar said:


> Any reports of them being landed on Navarre beach? I haven't seen any.



Opal Beach between Navarre and Pensacola has been productive.
Turkey week is looking good weather wise.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

lowprofile said:


> You won't see any reports. Go hit the sand. Only one way to find out.





Loruna said:


> Opal Beach between Navarre and Pensacola has been productive.
> Turkey week is looking good weather wise.


I've been out there almost every day in the last week. A friend that usually joins me has mentioned Opal beach a few times. I've tried a half dozen spots, I guess I need to move down to Opal. It's not looking so good outside today.


----------

